# ADBA Show in Louisiana



## bluefamily

Hey y'all 
Show season is starting!
We are having our show March 29th and 30th, Livingston Parish Fair grounds..you know the usual the beauty pageant and the pulling! Ya'll come!
It will be exciting to have everybody down!
We will be there!


----------



## APBTN00b

Awe! I really wish I could attend. I am going to try and hit one around fall though. Sounds fun! Take pictures and share! I'd love to see them


----------



## Rudy4747

Say been a while since you beem on here mam I am syked me and the family plan on making the trip down show some dogs stop by a buddies. And heck man get some good down south eating!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I wish I could afford to travel that far. I got a few people down that way besides Suzanne that I'd love to catch up with!! I miss that good ole down home cooking!


----------



## Rudy4747

Haha yeah I started racking up over timet last month to save for it lol. Never been there get to stop see some folk while down there whisper syked.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Hell, I'm doing good to get regular time, and my boss don't allow OT.... I've got to find a better job!


----------



## bluefamily

I am trying to decide if I want to put my girl Pearl in the beauty pagent....she's too young to pull -11 months..her face is so sweet....That might be my reward for all this working I have been blessed with here lately. 
But y'all come!


----------



## Raiderblue

Can spectators come and watch? I'm not too far from the Baton Rouge area, but I would love to come and watch and maybe bring my dog ( but not participate )


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Normally dogs not entered in a show cannot be in attendance. But yes, spectators are allowed. There's usually a small cover fee for the entry or parking on both. Just deoends on the club hosting the show. Go to the ADBA website and search for shows in your area and you can pull up all the information about that show.

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## Raiderblue

Ok cool ima check their site out


----------



## bluefamily

yeah- It's a great show! I am so thrilled to go, I haven't been in a long time,,,just being around all the people with bulldogs and seeing them all learning and talking to everybody---It's fun!


----------



## Rudy4747

We will be there been looking foward to it for a while now. See yan there...


----------



## bluefamily

*Todays show*

It was a good time. It was smaller than years past, but our club has gone through a lot of changes with the core members. It was still a good time.
The beauty pageant was good (some folks needed to watch how close the got to each other but no harm done). I saw a lot of pretty dogs. More people stacked than what I have seen in the past. I am glad I wasn't the judge in some of the classes. More white dogs than what I have seen before too and more women involved in the handling and showing too. 
The pulling was awesome too (as usual) -you know the 30 lb dogs pulling almost 2700 lbs. It just makes you want to jump for joy to see the dogs work.

The food was good, not as many vendors as have been in the past but it was still a good show today. The fairgrounds where it was held also had a family reunion going on at the same time. Needless to say, they were interested in the show and all the goings on. I don't know why the local cops had to show up, but they did  Who knows. They didn't come in a watch any of the activities or anything they just stood at their car and folks gathered 'round. Maybe they were part of family reunion??

Anyway, I didn't entered of our kids. My husband is of the belief when you go to a show, you go to win. I have been working a lot lately so I have had little time to prepare....so at least I got to see the dogs and old pulling buddies and meet some new folks and eat good food and get a t-shirt. I hung out near the contestant entrance for the beauty contest. I had to leave early, because I had to take a nap so I could go to work tonight. But it was still a good time. Hope everybody else had a good time too.


----------



## Pknattsr

I so wanted to go since Baton Rouge is like a hour away from me but I had to work crazy hours. If anyone has pics I would love to see some.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747

We were their we did have an okay weekend. I thought the show was ran nicely. Their was alot of club members seperatinf folks from each other that were to close i have seen much worse as far as dogs getting close but wapretty nice show got to meet up with some folks I hadn't seen a in while I try get some photos up. To bad I was pretty sick today.


----------



## bluefamily

so glad you had a good time  thanks for coming. what was the winning weight for WP in the 40-50 class? Did you see? I had to leave early. Also do you know who won body weight pull?...I could ask the pres. of the club-duh!...sometimes I lack a filter


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Glad the show was a good one. Suzanne, I'm so sorry you didn't get to stay and see the whole show. Rudy, glad you got to meet up with some old friends, but so sorry you're sick. Everybody's got it thanks to Mother Nature. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

im in CA so the show was a lil out of reach for me lolol. but i did see some pics on FB. looked like a good show to me !!!


----------



## bluefamily

*FB*

would it be ok to ask who's FB page and can I see the pix?---or can you do that on FB--just look at random pix without permission??? Or do you need to "friend " them or what? (I need some education!)


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Suzanne if they don't have strict privaxy settings then no you don't need to be friends with them on Facebook. Do you have Facebook? If so, and want to add any of us, you can post the link in the thread we have, or go to GoPitbull's Facebook and request to join there and we can go from there. I would link you but I'm on my phone.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

bluefamily said:


> would it be ok to ask who's FB page and can I see the pix?---or can you do that on FB--just look at random pix without permission??? Or do you need to "friend " them or what? (I need some education!)


yeah! lemme just remember who's it was... mighta been Rudy himself lol

edit: nope.. wasnt Rudy... i looked thru my friends and saw a few scattered pics. Bamaline Pits had a few... https://www.facebook.com/bamalinepits?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab


----------



## Rudy4747

I just posted some please share my link. You may have to freind me cause ofnmy settings.


----------



## Rudy4747

https://www.facebook.com/rudy.stone...26858588235.1073741833.100002427796766&type=1


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i am friends with u Rudy but i dont see the pics...


----------



## Rudy4747

https://m.facebook.com/rudy.stone.18?v=photos Alright try this one


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

oh i see them now! awesome!


----------

